# Rogue River Closure



## Rogue Warrior (Jul 10, 2009)

I just read that the Rogue River from Graves Creek down will be closed to all rafting and hiking indefinitely due to severe wild fires on both sides of the river. I was planning a trip down there next month but it looks like plans may have to change. Anyone have any information on when they figure to have it under control enough to re-open the river?


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Rogue Warrior said:


> I just read that the Rogue River from Graves Creek down will be closed to all rafting and hiking indefinitely due to severe wild fires on both sides of the river. I was planning a trip down there next month but it looks like plans may have to change. Anyone have any information on when they figure to have it under control enough to re-open the river?


 8/7/2013 @11am is my guess. From my experience fires go out when they run out of fuel I have a feeling if you have a permit for next month you'll be alright.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rumor has it that they are boating firefighters down the river to access the fire. The smoke is so thick that it is causing issues with aircraft dropping retardent and water from above. Sounds like the Rogue will look a bit different next time we see it.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Soup76 said:


> Rumor has it that they are boating firefighters down the river to access the fire....(


Guides better be seeing SERIOUS tips from them!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

laterwagged said:


> Guides better be seeing SERIOUS tips from them!


In my humble opinion, the guides ought to be tipping the fire fighters.

Tips indeed!


----------



## Joe W (Jul 30, 2008)

Since they cancelled my launch for yesterday I should have had the option to boat firefighters down. I would have been happy to do that.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Horrific smoke here even if you have a permit you would NOT want to be here. The fire fighters are near Horseshoe bend to keep fire on the southside of the Rogue.  They will likely have a burn out when fire lines are in and the wind is right. Awful conditions better today but it will get whose later this week.


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

*Fires*

I recommend everyone going to the inciweb sight for the most up to date info on the Big Windy Fire. For those whose permits were cancelled because of the fire, I'm guessing they will follow previous protocol and automatically give you permits for the same or similar date next year, without need to go through lottery. 

Primary area of the fire is around Dulog and Battle bar. Douglas complex is up near Graves Creek. Most of the efforts thus far have been on structure protection.

On another sad note: if you are Rogue River lover, everyone should check out this video:
Rescue at Blossom Bar Rogue River 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I just talked to the Rand forest station. They are hoping they will have the river open in 10 days. Sounds a little optimistic to me as it is 0% contained right now, but I hope they are right.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

We have a permit to launch 8/13. Most likely it will be canceled. Or one of the first trips allowed down. We were told that if it is canceled that we will be guaranteed a permit for next year. So that is correct.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

First descent after the fires are controlled should consider some way of acknowledging the communities loss.


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

Just took out at Foster yesterday 8/3 after launching on 8/1 from Graves. This was a contracted trip to help get in Wildland Firefighters and supplies to Black Bar, Winkle Bar, and Rogue River Ranch. The smoke was not bad at the put in, but once we got past Rainie Falls it was noticeable. I saw a lot of work had gone in to saving the structures at Black Bar and Zane Grey's (Winkle) by reducing fuels on the sites and pumps,hose,and sprinklers all set up on the ground. The bulk of the fire I saw was underbrush, some standing dead, and very few other trees burning and that was from Dulog to Kelsey and up above Battle Bar (I'm no expert, but I would not be surprised if the Battle Bar shelter is gone). Air was clear once past this area to Winkle where we dropped our first crew of firefighters and second round of gear, but then the winds shifted and slept in the smoke as the fire across the river crept down the hillside off of the ridge creating a unique glow on the horizon line. Winds were not in our favor the next day as we rowed down to the Ranch to drop off more fighters and supplies and a thin haze with no wind hung around us, but was tolerable. The smoke was a little more clear for us on the final day pushing out. 
Hoping this helps to paint a picture.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think it has a direct bearing on when the Rogue will be open to boating again, but the projected containment date for the Big Windy Complex is September 1, 2013 - Map or the fire


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

solboater said:


> Just took out at Foster yesterday 8/3 after launching on 8/1 from Graves. This was a contracted trip to help get in Wildland Firefighters and supplies to Black Bar, Winkle Bar, and Rogue River Ranch. The smoke was not bad at the put in, but once we got past Rainie Falls it was noticeable. I saw a lot of work had gone in to saving the structures at Black Bar and Zane Grey's (Winkle) by reducing fuels on the sites and pumps,hose,and sprinklers all set up on the ground. The bulk of the fire I saw was underbrush, some standing dead, and very few other trees burning and that was from Dulog to Kelsey and up above Battle Bar (I'm no expert, but I would not be surprised if the Battle Bar shelter is gone). Air was clear once past this area to Winkle where we dropped our first crew of firefighters and second round of gear, but then the winds shifted and slept in the smoke as the fire across the river crept down the hillside off of the ridge creating a unique glow on the horizon line. Winds were not in our favor the next day as we rowed down to the Ranch to drop off more fighters and supplies and a thin haze with no wind hung around us, but was tolerable. The smoke was a little more clear for us on the final day pushing out.
> Hoping this helps to paint a picture.


 Thank you for the information. I don't know why, but I've been wanting to know exactly what was going on. I've been following the Inciweb page and the blog. I met a guy at work yesterday who's trip was cancelled for a launch some time this week. 
Also, thanks for doing a trip to help the firefighters. I don't care if you were paid or not, it's brave and appreciated. God please protect all of the people out there on those fires doing a hard job.


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I don't think it has a direct bearing on when the Rogue will be open to boating again, but the projected containment date for the Big Windy Complex is September 1, 2013 - Map or the fire


thanks--best map I've seen....


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

This will be a long siege, and the Rogue will look quite different. Lengthy Fire Fight Expected » News » OPB


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

They lost a fighter on Big Windy this morning very sad. It has been a tough year for fire fighters. Grants Pass Daily Courier - Firefighter dies near Big Windy Complex west of Galice


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

Here is a link to a blog regarding the fires written by Pete Wallstrom owner of Momentum River Expeditions utilizing some of the photos I took from the last trip I mentioned in an earlier post.The Fire on The Rogue – Info and Photos | Oregon Rafting, Northern California & Idaho Whitewater Rafting Blog | Momentum River Expeditions - World-Class River Trips


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing solboater. 

Also, the inciweb site posted a few days ago in this thread is a good one.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

*OPB Article on Rogue Closure Impact*

Smoky August Like Canceling Christmas For Rogue River Guides » News » OPB


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Rogue Reopens 8/12 @ 7am*

It looks like the Rogue will reopen tomorrow morning if anyone still has permits coming up this week.


InciWeb the Incident Information System: Big Windy Complex Closure


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of restrictions in place and you will have to do the long shuttle because Bear Camp Rd is closed.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Launching the 16th. It will interesting to see how hot the fire was near the river. Shuttle from either the Galice Store or Affordable Shuttles is through CA and along the coast = $200.


----------



## Micah Ruth (Jun 28, 2012)

Got the call from the rangers on my launch for next week. They confirmed the river is back open!


----------



## JenK (Aug 20, 2013)

*floating the Rogue with restrictions*

We have a permit for the 24th. Just curious if anyone has floated the Rogue or heard any trip reports from anyone who has since it re-opened with restrictions.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

JenK said:


> We have a permit for the 24th. Just curious if anyone has floated the Rogue or heard any trip reports from anyone who has since it re-opened with restrictions.


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...smell-without-all-of-the-hard-work-49902.html


----------



## JenK (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

*The Rogue is alive and well*

Just got off a 5 day trip on the Rogue this afternoon. Other than some relatively minor fire damage between Big Windy and Winkle Bar, everything seemed to be intact within the river corridor. Lots of Bear, some smoke, a fair amount of helicopter activity from Tyee to Black Bar lodge and probably the fewest number of people on the river I've ever seen. Only three groups launched on our day, one of which was a guided lodge trip, so they were no where to be seen at the camps. Awesome. We did get hit with some rain the last hour before the take-out this morning, so hopefully that will assist in putting out the fire.

FYI- There was a fairly sizable downed log in a riffle below Winkle Bar with some branches sticking up. It looks like it reaches out about half way across the river channel from the left bank. Just be aware and stay right if you plan on hitting the river from here on out this season.


----------

